# Detroit Area Smoke



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

Saturday March 25th at the Belicoso cafe in Wyandotte. 7:30PM 

All are welcome.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Monk said:


> Saturday March 25th at the Belicoso cafe in Wyandotte. 7:30PM
> 
> All are welcome.


Out of the shadows comes nick. How ya feeling bro?


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

I am doing much better bro. I should put up a intro. here I go.


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm down for the herf. I might have a few others joining. C'mon all you D town stogie freaks, speak up already and get your cubans down to Wyandotte.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

My Nephew and I are planning on attending. I have a couple other guys I'm going to mention it to next week to see if they have any interest.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that's the only day in March that I _couldn't_ come. If you have another one I'll try and catch that one. cheers!


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry you can't make it. I would hope that someday we can have a regular sitdown. Lets see how this one goes.


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

I will be there at 7:30pm sharp. I hope to see some of you guys.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

The Monk said:


> I will be there at 7:30pm sharp. I hope to see some of you guys.


Wish I could make it, have fun guys!:w


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

Had a GREAT time last night meeting all of you. It is an absolute must that another herf very soon. :z


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

Great cigars and great people. I enjoyed meeting everyone and the place was very nice. I think a little small but nice. Thank you once again to everyone it really was a great time.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree the place was a little small but it was nice to put some faces to some of the names. Great smokes, great stories, good drinks. Nick thanks for putting it together.


----------



## MONTXTO (May 12, 2006)

New to this site, I would like to keep up with the metro Detroit cigar scene.

Thanks, Willie.


----------

